# The House of Serpents



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun starter home.

http://finance.yahoo.com/loans/article/112850/idaho-foreclosure-snake-home


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can attest to truth of the "malodorous secretions when startled" garter snake thing


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Family flees snake-infested home*

Sounds like a home for a haunter. Fick would love living here. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43406957/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think there was a spot on TV about this recently. I wonder what it is about the house that makes it so attractive to garter snakes?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing Roxy, WHY this house? It is one crazy story though


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My great-grandmother's farm house was the same way, but the snakes always stayed in the basement. We never knew why they came in either, but it was so bad that we kids were never allowed down there. They would come in in fall and over-winter in the cellar..I never knew there was a word for it: hibernaculum.


----------

